# Are these parts compatible?



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm going to be doing a new build here - primarily a gaming/video editing/rendering machine - but my main concern is everything I have picked out compatible with each other? For example, will I have compatibility problems with my motherboard and the amount of fans in the case I choose? If anyone could tell me if all the things I have chosen will work fine, I'd appreciate it! Also, any tips in general would be appreciated!

*Operating System:* Windows 7 Professional SP-1 64-bit OEM

*Case:* COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0

*Power Supply:* CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3

*Motherboard:* ASUS P9X79 PRO LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with USB BIOS

*Processor:* Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K

*Fan/Heatsink:* COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1

*RAM:* CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)

*Graphics Card:* SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970 OC 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card  - will take suggestions if there is any, though

*Optical Drive:* ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

*Hard Drive(s):*
1) Corsair Force Series GT CSSD-F120GBGT-BK 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
2) Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Also, am I missing any of the core components? I made a check list, and was checking things off, but I might have overlooked something. Thanks!


----------



## Phusius (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, they will work together.  No issues, you will have plenty of room for that case.

Fan/heatsink  if on a budget, Hyper212+ Evo, if not on a budget Corsair H100

any good reviewed 16gb 2x 8gb or 4x 4gb ddr3 1600 will do.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Yes, they will work together.  No issues, you will have plenty of room for that case.
> 
> Fan/heatsink  if on a budget, Hyper212+ Evo, if not on a budget Corsair H100
> 
> any good reviewed 16gb 2x 8gb or 4x 4gb ddr3 1600 will do.



Thanks for such a fast reply! Finally, a site that actually responds!  And would this work for the fan/heatsink or would you recommend something else? Also, I was wondering, since the motherboard supports quad-channel memory, does that mean I have to get a quad-channel kit, or could I do 2 dual-channel kits? And is there any brand you would recommend as far as RAM goes?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, but I don't think a 4GB 670 is worth it for that price. You can jsut get a GTX680 for that cost.Or even a HD7970 if you really want over 2Gb of vram.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yes, but I don't think a 4GB 670 is worth it for that price. You can jsut get a GTX680 for that cost.Or even a HD7970 if you really want over 2Gb of vram.



Could you link me (preferably on NewEgg) to a 680 for that price with 4GB of vram? I didn't see one, but might have missed it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

im seeing alot of reviews of that power supply dying anywhere from 3 days to within a year.

Id Honestly Look at

Corsair

Antec

Seasonic

Enermax

Thermaltake.

From the Specs of that Machine it appears you have a income that can handle such a build, 

Basically meaning Dont Skimp on the PSU


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> im seeing alot of reviews of that power supply dying anywhere from 3 days to within a year.
> 
> Id Honestly Look at
> 
> ...



It's my first build, so I may have overlooked something. Should an 800-850W power supply be sufficient or would it be overkill?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

750 would be more than enough 

But go with

Corsair

Antec

Seasonic

Enermax  

Like eidairaman1 suggested


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Would this one be better/compatible?: CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Would this one be better/compatible?: CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...



Nice choice..


----------



## Phusius (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Would this one be better/compatible?: CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2...



yes.  and that cooler master hyper212+ is just fine.  put two fans on it.  one sucking air into the heatsink the other one blowing it out of the case.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> yes.  and that cooler master hyper212+ is just fine.  put two fans on it.  one sucking air into the heatsink the other one blowing it out of the case.



Would I have to buy another fan to do so, and how would I go about setting that up? Sorry, like I said, it's my first build haha


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Would I have to buy another fan to do so, and how would I go about setting that up? Sorry, like I said, it's my first build haha



Its in the instructions. You can add it later after you get it going. It come with extra clips.

Just some thoughts
SAPPHIRE  Radeon HD 7970 OC 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI ...
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DD...


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Its in the instructions. You can add it later after you get it going. It come with extra clips.



So it shouldn't run too hot with just the one fan, correct? Also, would this ram be sufficient: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRA...


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

Personally I would go 2x8

It will be fine with one fan. I only run one fan


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Personally I would go 2x8



Mind me asking why?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

Because it give you the option to add more later. And its less stressful on the memory controller. Also some boards have very tight clearance between the HS and memory slots so you can move it over if you have too


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Mind me asking why?



reduces strain on the memory controller.

Timings are a major play in this too


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

What about this?: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin ...

Also, what should the timings roughly be?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> What about this?: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin ...
> 
> Also, what should the timings roughly be?



That will do and nicely

Timing 9-9-9-24   < that means its good 


As you make decision edit your first post with the parts so people know where you are


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

My updated parts list:

*Operating System:* Windows 7 Ultimate SP-1 64-bit OEM

*Case:* COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0

*Power Supply:* CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3

*Motherboard:* ASUS P9X79 PRO LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with USB BIOS

*Processor:* Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K

*Fan/Heatsink:* COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1

*RAM:* CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)

*Graphics Card:* EVGA 04G-P4-3673-KR GeForce GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - will take suggestions if there is any, though

*Optical Drive:* ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

*Hard Drive(s):*
1) Corsair Force Series GT CSSD-F120GBGT-BK 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
2) Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Is all of this still compatible?

lol posted after you did but didn't see yours until now. First post updated


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Also, can anyone give an approximate estimation of what I would get in performance as far as gaming? Like would I get good FPS and be able to record with decent FPS?


----------



## Phusius (Sep 18, 2012)

hd 7970 that was linked earlier is only 399.99 has plenty of vram at 3gb and will OC in CCC to 1125/1575 easily, smashing your 680.  my 7970 runs at 1300 core destroying not just smashing gtx 680  xD


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Would that card be compatible with everything? If so, I will more than likely swap that out for the 670 I currently have chosen. I just did that 670 because I'd prefer a nvidia card, but if I can get better performance for less money and no problems, I'm all for it!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Also, can anyone give an approximate estimation of what I would get in performance as far as gaming? Like would I get good FPS and be able to record with decent FPS?



read these for relative numbers, bear in mind the configuration too

Using Radeon 7950
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/X79S-UP5_WiFi/10.html 

Using 6950 2 GB
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASRock/X79_Extreme11/8.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASRock/Fatal1ty_X79_Champion/8.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/X79-UD5/8.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/P9X79_Deluxe/8.html

Also Id save a lil cash on the OS by getting the Professional Version, they support the Same hardware, not really worth extra cash for ultimate OS


----------



## Phusius (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Would that card be compatible with everything? If so, I will more than likely swap that out for the 670 I currently have chosen. I just did that 670 because I'd prefer a nvidia card, but if I can get better performance for less money and no problems, I'm all for it!



yeah dont buy the ultimate OS.  but reg home premium 64 bit.

and yes 7970 will be compatible.  I love my 7970.  $410 I paid for it, included the arctic cooler as well.  used from a buddy.  that sapphire 7970 for 399.99 is a great deal.  OC in CCC or Sapphire Trixx.  1125/1575 no voltage increase but with 20% power slider.    enjoy


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

eidairaman1, So would those numbers be different because I'm not using that motherboard, or roughly between 28.61 and 117?

Phusius, Thanks for the help/recommendations  Anything else you think could be improved?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> eidairaman1, So would those numbers be different because I'm not using that motherboard, or roughly between 28.61 and 117?
> 
> Phusius, Thanks for the help/recommendations  Anything else you think could be improved?



I just provided those boards as a relative performance check for the config youre getting (Even comparing 2 of the same model boards numbers can fluctuate by 5-10%), bear in mind different video cards have different affects, Since You will be using a 670 You shouldnt really have any trouble running any games or any recording software/ would be faster than the 6950 2 GB. Only way to reduce that further is to move up to a 680 or a 7970. 

However if you run SLI/Crossfire, Configs can be buggy at times, basically meaning run at own risk.


----------



## Phusius (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> eidairaman1, So would those numbers be different because I'm not using that motherboard, or roughly between 28.61 and 117?
> 
> Phusius, Thanks for the help/recommendations  Anything else you think could be improved?



yeah get a sound card.  asus xonar dg is wha ti use i think amazon has them on sale for 20 bucks right now.  has a built in headphone amp to if u want to experiment with audiophile headphones someday.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> yeah get a sound card.  asus xonar dg is wha ti use i think amazon has them on sale for 20 bucks right now.  has a built in headphone amp to if u want to experiment with audiophile headphones someday.



That or a HT Omega


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I think I might go with the 7970 if it would be worth it as far as gaming goes. Basically, I want to be able to play games on max settings (or as close as possible).. With the current options (including the 7970) could there be any estimation as to how well it would perform with/without recording in FPS? I've been doing some Googleing and haven't really found much in general of performance of the 7970


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Well I think I might go with the 7970 if it would be worth it as far as gaming goes. Basically, I want to be able to play games on max settings (or as close as possible).. With the current options (including the 7970) could there be any estimation as to how well it would perform with/without recording in FPS? I've been doing some Googleing and haven't really found much in general of performance of the 7970




Im assuming you will be running a monitor/TV with a resolution of 1920x1080P or higher?


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

My current monitor resolution is 1440x900, but I'm eventually going to be getting 2 new monitors and using those.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

Any of those GPUs will max all setting. They are so close in caparison that you will be happy with any 670, 680, 7970  running 1920 x 1080


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Any of those GPUs will max all setting. They are so close in caparison that you will be happy with any 670, 680, 7970  running 1920 x 1080



So will I have half the frames with a dual-monitor setup, or should it stay the same if I only run the game on one monitor?


----------



## Phusius (Sep 18, 2012)

7970 is known to be best for multiple monitors  just ran 3dmark with my 7970  http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4422416


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> 7970 is known to be best for multiple monitors  just ran 3dmark with my 7970  http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4422416



its game dependent, what games are you going to run and do you truly need more than 1 monitor?


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Battlefield 3, Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (once it's released), Minecraft, and a few others. And I won't be using the two monitors for gaming, mainly for coding (I'm a website developer/designer). But I would possibly have like Firefox open on the other monitor now and then to maybe load a video to look something up or to just look something up in general


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Battlefield 3, Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (once it's released), Minecraft, and a few others. And I won't be using the two monitors for gaming, mainly for coding (I'm a website developer/designer). But I would possibly have like Firefox open on the other monitor now and then to maybe load a video to look something up or to just look something up in general



ok so you will be multi-tasking and not stretching the games across multiple monitors (Flight/Racing games normally support multi monitor setup/ others not so much)

You will be fine with any of the cards specified,

Look Up EyeFinity vs NVidia Surround though.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I will be multi-tasking not stretching the game haha. And I'll look that up now


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Yeah, I will be multi-tasking not stretching the game haha. And I'll look that up now



Ive only read that Eyefinity only requires 1 card to operate where as Surround takes 2 or more, thus increasing price.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you referring to this?:


> You see, natively AMD Radeon HD graphics cards support only two displays, no matter what connection protocol is used. But if you want to connect a third, fourth, fifth or sixth monitor you need an adapter supporting DisplayPort for each monitor after the first two. On the positive note I have to say that the whole system is quite user friendly and its broad compatibility allows you to tie together different display models.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Are you referring to this?:



where did you pull that?


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/amd-eyefinity-nvidia-surround_2.html#sect0


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity-dongles.aspx

ya thats from AMDs mouth.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not too worried about a multi-monitor setup right now, that will come later. For now, I just wanted reassurance that I'm not gonna spend over $2,000 and end up having something that won't work because I'd have to swallow the money. Also, which version should I get of Windows (Home, Ultimate, etc)? Home Premium is capped at 16GB of RAM - http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...=vs.85).aspx#physical_memory_limits_windows_7


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> I'm not too worried about a multi-monitor setup right now, that will come later. For now, I just wanted reassurance that I'm not gonna spend over $2,000 and end up having something that won't work because I'd have to swallow the money



well in that case pull the trigger on the setup.

I Would honestly recommend Windows 7 Pro, supports 192GB

To me it appears you will eventually upgrade that CPU, add more ram and even change video cards. while keeping the rest of the machine the same


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> well in that case pull the trigger on the setup.
> 
> I Would honestly recommend Windows 7 Pro, supports 192GB
> 
> To me it appears you will eventually upgrade that CPU, add more ram and even change video cards. while keeping the rest of the machine the same



I'll eventually upgrade things as new stuff becomes available, but I'm hoping the system will last for 5+ years (though I might upgrade the RAM/video card before then). And so I shouldn't have problems with anything, right? Like I have enough slots for the case fans, everything's compatible and I have enough connectors from the PSU to support the graphics card, etc? Sorry, I'm just nervous about it - it's my first build, after all haha


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well thats as future proof as a machine can get i see, its ready for today and leaves room for growth tomorrow

Honestly run that machine at  stock for stability, overclocking is always unpredictable. later on when you have a lil more knowledge and experience you can overclock


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

One thing I'm curious about though is are the SATA power/data cables with the PSU, or do they come with whatever device it is? (graphics card, hard drive, etc) And I plan to run it at stock  I thought I saw a "quick overclock" in the UEFI bios for the motherboard, so I might try that after I monitor temperatures and put it through it's paces


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> One thing I'm curious about though is are the SATA cables with the PSU, or do they come with whatever device it is? (graphics card, hard drive, etc)



You mean the SATA Data Cables?

SATA Data Cables normally come with hard drives/ Solid State Drives or Motherboards. 

SATA power cables come with the Power Supply.

Molex to SATA Power adapters come with Motherboards Normally.

UEFI is the "New BIOS" It is a Graphic User Interface to adjust settings of the motherboard


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I did mean the SATA data cables haha. So basically the setup is good to go, I just need to order the stuff and assemble? Like I don't need to buy any extra cables or anything?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Yeah, I did mean the SATA data cables haha. So basically the setup is good to go, I just need to order the stuff and assemble? Like I don't need to buy any extra cables or anything?



Just to be on the safe side You may want to get another SATA Cable, most motherboards only come with 2 in the pack.

OEM Optical and HDD/SSD dont normally come with Cables.

Before you do let me see if i can get a pack list for that specific motherboard


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Alright  Also, I updated the first post with everything I have right now if you wouldn't mind reviewing it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Alright  Also, I updated the first post with everything I have right now if you wouldn't mind reviewing it



Ok Will Do, 

On a Note

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4472/asus_p9x79_pro_intel_x79_motherboard_review/index.html

in fact has 6 SATA Cables so you dont need any extra less you add more drives


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Alright, awesome!  And I don't think I'll be adding more drives. I already have a 2TB external hard drive, so if I somehow start running out of room on the internal one I can just move some files


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well the machine looks good actually so fire away.

keep us updated on this build too

If you have issues just ask away.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome, thank you *so* much for the help!  And I'll definitely be posting some pics and stuff of the build and such once it's done


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Awesome, thank you *so* much for the help!  And I'll definitely be posting some pics and stuff of the build and such once it's done





Have fun with the build, take your time. That's what we are here for


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

That should be everything you need. Definitely take you time. Google and youtube are are there for you and or course we are also


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks so much guys, glad I finally found a forum where I actually get a reply - and thorough help! I'll definitely be stopping back here if I need help, I'll also recommend the forums to others as well  And I should be good with building it, I've seen NewEgg's how-to on it; but if you guys know of some good videos/articles, feel free to link me! Thanks again!!


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Installation Guide(Ful...

Installing an After Market CPU Cooler Fan - Cooler...


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you thought about just getting an Ivy Bridge CPU, like the 3570k, and an inexpensive Z77 motherboard to go with it? Doing so would save you more than $500 over what you currently have selected and not make much difference when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

CJCerny said:


> Have you thought about just getting an Ivy Bridge CPU, like the 3570k, and an inexpensive Z77 motherboard to go with it? Doing so would save you more than $500 over what you currently have selected and not make much difference when it comes to gaming.




Good suggestion. Going with a 1155 board would still give you the power you need for gaming.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Read this for a first time builders rule: (Happens to everyone- just preventive measure)

http://www.computerhope.com/esd.htm#02

(Do not touch contact leads/pads/pins)

Some Rules of Computer building

1. Read the motherboard and other manuals first

2. Use Proper Screw Driver (stripped or over tightened screws bite)

3. Use proper size screws for every component (Screws for Mobo, SDD/HDD, Optical drive, Video card, Power Supply, Case Panels are different)(Screws for Power Supply, Video card and Case Panels are normally the same)

4. Before Powerup Reset the CMOS/BIOS/UEFI (ensures motherboard is at failsafe/default setting- helps with first boot)

5. Get all Necessary latest drivers from hardware manufacturers (Device Dependent, Asus, Intel, AMD, Realtek)

6. Update Bios/UEFI from board maker (Asus) before Windows install.

7. Before OS is installed ensure you only have your SSD plugged in not both hdd, once OS is installed plug in the other HDD. (Windows likes to put critical files on both drives when both are plugged in during the OS Install which can cause boot issues if a drive fails later on)


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

Why 5.  Its easier to update the bios from windows. Just curious I know we all have our own preferences


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

CJCerny said:


> Have you thought about just getting an Ivy Bridge CPU, like the 3570k, and an inexpensive Z77 motherboard to go with it? Doing so would save you more than $500 over what you currently have selected and not make much difference when it comes to gaming.


If I wouldn't gain anything, I don't see the point in saving the $500. It could just be a noob-ish thing, though, I'm not sure. I'll consider it, though.



eidairaman1 said:


> Read this for a first time builders rule: (Happens to everyone- just preventive measure)
> 
> http://www.computerhope.com/esd.htm#02
> 
> ...


Thanks for that  I knew most of them



Jetster said:


> Why 5.  Its easier to update the bios from windows. Just curious I know we all have our own preferences



From what I saw on NewEgg, it doesn't necessarily make a difference before/after


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Why 5.  Its easier to update the bios from windows. Just curious I know we all have our own preferences



Bios/Uefi Updates cant be interrupted outside of windows less a power failure occurs, normally bios updates fail within windows, primarily provides for a clean environment.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you talking about this, eidair?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Are you talking about this, eidair?



lmao i guess so, thats something new for me, (on a AsRock Machine I built  last year for my bro) 

This almost looks like what I used to do in the AF to an extent


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Could you link me (preferably on NewEgg) to a 680 for that price with 4GB of vram? I didn't see one, but might have missed it



Why do you want 4GB of vram. It just adds more memory latency so the memory is slower on the cards with 4GB. And it really does not yield much better performance at higher resolutions. so you can buy a GTX680 2GB for the price of a 4gb  GTX670 and the 680 is the better card regardless.



Phusius said:


> hd 7970 that was linked earlier is only 399.99 has plenty of vram at 3gb and will OC in CCC to 1125/1575 easily, smashing your 680.  my 7970 runs at 1300 core destroying not just smashing gtx 680  xD



Yeah the 7950/7970 scale well when overclocked. the 670/680 not so much.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Why do you want 4GB of vram. It just adds more memory latency so the memory is slower on the cards with 4GB. And it really does not yield much better performance at higher resolutions. so you can buy a GTX680 2GB for the price of a 4gb  GTX670 and the 680 is the better card regardless.



he has already decided on the build


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> he has already decided on the build



I know, I just read his post saying link me to a 4GB GTX680 at that price and then I read that he has a 1440x900 resolution monitor and that 4GB of ram would be worthless.


----------



## popswala (Sep 18, 2012)

sata power is already on the psu. Sata data cables come with the motherboard


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I know, I just read his post saying link me to a 4GB GTX680 at that price and then I read that he has a 1440x900 resolution monitor and that 4GB of ram would be worthless.



In the future I probably won't be on a 1440x900 resolution, that's my current monitor's resolution. I do eventually have plans to get a new monitor/monitors, it's just at the bottom of the list right now as I just want to get the system built and running right now  Thanks for the input though, I appreciate it!


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> sata power is already on the psu. Sata data cables come with the motherboard



Thanks for the info


----------



## popswala (Sep 18, 2012)

lol didn't realize on was still on page 1.

Thats looking like a nice build. Make sure you get pics of the putting together and share on here. TPU love that.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol didn't realize on was still on page 1.
> 
> Thats looking like a nice build. Make sure you get pics of the putting together and share on here. TPU love that.



I don't know if I can get any of putting it together, but I'll try; and I'll *definitely* post pics after!


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 20, 2012)

I got all of the parts today, but unfortunately the CPU fan/heatsink isn't compatible :/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> I got all of the parts today, but unfortunately the CPU fan/heatsink isn't compatible :/



before u ship it back u might need a bracket for 2011. nvmd looks like u need the evo.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 20, 2012)

Are the mounts for the fan supposed to go through to the bottom of the motherboard? Me and my Dad got the bracket aligned, but we couldn't figure out if they are supposed to go through and be tightened down by the nuts. The instructions really aren't clear


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 20, 2012)

Searched model number on Coolermaster's website.

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6603

Socket 2011 not listed under compatibility.  Given the *BUDGET* nature of the 212, and the small footprint, this makes sense.


You want something decent, and the ability to overclock to something reasonable?  You need to either go sealed liquid or HIGH end air.  I have had good luck with the H100, Water 2.0 Pro, and recommend that you stay the heck away from the H80.  Based upon the performance of the Water 2.0 Pro, the Water Extreme would also be a good choice.  There should be a review up in short order (Thermaltake has been kind enough to let some of the users on this forum write-up reviews!).




x_Stricken_x said:


> Are the mounts for the fan supposed to go through to the bottom of the motherboard? Me and my Dad got the bracket aligned, but we couldn't figure out if they are supposed to go through and be tightened down by the nuts. The instructions really aren't clear



God no!

The socket 2011 incorporates the back plate into the motherboard.  You need to screw in from the top.  Nothing goes through the board on 2011!


----------



## Jetster (Sep 20, 2012)

That's right its a its a 2011 socket. Sorry about that. Use the stock HS and fan if you bought retail box until you get one that s works


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2012)

ok go to coolermaster.com look for heatsinks and fans for 2011,there is like 5 of them, neweg should have them.  watercooling isnt needed


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 20, 2012)

Would this work for the mounting bracket?: COOLER MASTER RR-ACCY-2011-R1 Intel LGA 2011 Reten...


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2012)

They now make an adapter for using a 212 on socket 2011 

Link:
COOLER MASTER RR-ACCY-2011-R1 Intel LGA 2011 Reten...

Edit- nvm you seem to have found it


----------



## Jetster (Sep 20, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Would this work for the mounting bracket?: COOLER MASTER RR-ACCY-2011-R1 Intel LGA 2011 Reten...


Yep that's it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Would this work for the mounting bracket?: COOLER MASTER RR-ACCY-2011-R1 Intel LGA 2011 Reten...



that will work. just follow instructions.
ensure to get thermal compound before u make final purchase. i dunno if the 212 heatsink has it. 
arctic silver5 works


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 20, 2012)

Thermal paste? If so, it has it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Thermal paste? If so, it has it



ya thats it follow directions when ready to mount cooler. apparently original motherboard backplate(on board already) is used for install


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 22, 2012)

That's what it looks like. Got the retention bracket ordered yesterday, just waiting for NewEgg to ship it (it's 10:48PM on a Friday night); really hoping to have it tomorrow since I paid for next day..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> That's what it looks like. Got the retention bracket ordered yesterday, just waiting for NewEgg to ship it (it's 10:48PM on a Friday night); really hoping to have it tomorrow since I paid for next day..



im not sure if its considered a business day


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't think it is, but I'm hoping it is haha. Kinda pisses me off since that's the only thing stopping me from continuing with the build, but what can you do.

*Edit:* Looks like I missed this in their FAQ: "*No deliveries will be made on Saturday or Sunday.*".. Looks like I'm waiting until Monday after all :/


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 22, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> I don't think it is, but I'm hoping it is haha. Kinda pisses me off since that's the only thing stopping me from continuing with the build, but what can you do.
> 
> *Edit:* Looks like I missed this in their FAQ: "*No deliveries will be made on Saturday or Sunday.*".. Looks like I'm waiting until Monday after all :/



Or later.  Did you select rush processing?  They process it Monday, send it at the end of Monday, and it gets to you Tuesday.  

Sorry to be the bearer of more crappy news.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 22, 2012)

I would have (and I did,) opt for the Deluxe instead of the Pro. The 16+2+2 phase VRM for the CPU is pretty sexy. The Pro only sports an 8+2.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> I don't think it is, but I'm hoping it is haha. Kinda pisses me off since that's the only thing stopping me from continuing with the build, but what can you do.



I feel your pain about waiting. I'm waiting on a bloody o-ring for my 655 pump to continue  

But when you get it, you'll be good to go and enjoy the happiness of a nice build


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I would have (and I did,) opt for the Deluxe instead of the Pro. The 16+2+2 phase VRM for the CPU is pretty sexy. The Pro only sports an 8+2.



phases are better than they used to be


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 23, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> phases are better than they used to be



Most VRMs aren't powering a 6-core Intel beast.  ...but you're right, the 8+2 will work fine. I'm just saying that the extra phases make a difference. I have almost no Vdroop, voltages are rock solid and stable, voltages never jump around (except with entering different power states, which it should,) and if you check out Cadaveca's review on the deluxe, the VRM idle power has a good indication that it's one of the most efficient VRMs you can get your hands on at the time of the review.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 23, 2012)

8+2 on a 970 amd board handles the bd 8150 ocd. and 1100t too


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 23, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Or later.  Did you select rush processing?  They process it Monday, send it at the end of Monday, and it gets to you Tuesday.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of more crappy news.



Rush processing and next-day. And it's alright, at least I get responses here - other forums have just buried my threads (most of which were simply noob questions, too). And according to UPS and Newegg (not sure if they sink results or something), but the estimated delivery date is 9/24 (which is a Monday); and they haven't missed the date yet


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys! I started the build today and the out-of-case boot went fine!  I mounted the motherboard, power supply and started hooking things up, but I'm purplexed.. Where do my case fans hook in? They have a 3-pin connected to another three pin which ends up being a 4-pronged thing. I looked in the manual and it's not 100% great with details. I don't see any spots that come out to support the 4-pronged pin.. Do I need an adapter or something?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2012)

Need pics...Fans can be both 3 pin 4 pin and 4 pin molex. Sounds like your fan hook up to a fan control that plugs into a 4 pin molex from your PSU but cant tell with out pics. 

Fans can be a pain as long as your CPU fan is hooked up to your CPU fan header (4 pin) and you have one other exhausting your case your good for now


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Hey guys! I started the build today and the out-of-case boot went fine!  I mounted the motherboard, power supply and started hooking things up, but I'm purplexed.. Where do my case fans hook in? They have a 3-pin connected to another three pin which ends up being a 4-pronged thing. I looked in the manual and it's not 100% great with details. I don't see any spots that come out to support the 4-pronged pin.. Do I need an adapter or something?



ok the fans themselves, does it look like one of the connectors below? 

1. http://www.moddiy.com/product_images/x/244/2.0__20127_zoom.jpg (look at left side- Molex Male Plug- Metal Pins in shell)

2. http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html#peripheral (Molex Female Plug- barrel style connection inside shell) 

3. http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/equipment/31232-biocube-fans.html#post458906

4. http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/247232-28-type-connector  (looks like the 3rd link except it is a 4 pin)


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 25, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Need pics...Fans can be both 3 pin 4 pin and 4 pin molex. Sounds like your fan hook up to a fan control that plugs into a 4 pin molex from your PSU but cant tell with out pics.
> 
> Fans can be a pain as long as your CPU fan is hooked up to your CPU fan header (4 pin) and you have one other exhausting your case your good for now



You only really need 2 pins, 12v and a ground. The third pin is a return signal that tells the machine how fast the fan is spinning. On 4-pin connectors, the 4th pin is a PWM signal that regulates fan speed without changing the provided voltage on the +12v line. Still, you really only need +12v and ground.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok the fans themselves, does it look like one of the connectors below?
> 
> 1. http://www.moddiy.com/product_images/x/244/2.0__20127_zoom.jpg (look at left side- Molex Male Plug- Metal Pins in shell)
> 
> ...



It looks like the first one. From what I've read though, I should be able to unplug the molex plug and just use the three-pin to connect to the points on the motherboard? I also read somewhere that Molex plugs are mainly for plugging it into the power supply (if you don't have enough case fan plugs), is that correct?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 25, 2012)

Got everything plugged in and did a second test boot but got a CPU Fan Error showing up on my monitor, along with a no keyboard detected error (which is fine). What confuses me is the CPU fan is spinning fine, any idea what could cause the error? Also, is the power supply fan only supposed to spin at certain heat, or all the time? Mine only spins for a few seconds then stops.

After rebooting a couple times the error went away, is that normal? I read somewhere that if the fan spins lower than the setting in the BIOS it will throw the CPU Fan Error, is there any validity to that?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 25, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Got everything plugged in and did a second test boot but got a CPU Fan Error showing up on my monitor, along with a no keyboard detected error (which is fine). What confuses me is the CPU fan is spinning fine, any idea what could cause the error? Also, is the power supply fan only supposed to spin at certain heat, or all the time? Mine only spins for a few seconds then stops.



CPUs generally like having the third pin, so they can figure out what speed the fan is operating at.  If this information is not present, the system throws up a warning (whether there is a power draw for the fan or not).  You should really get a three pin fan, unless you think that the fan you're using is never going to fail.  In my experience, this assumption is usually rewarded with an overheating CPU.


As far as the PSU, it depends.  Some PSUs want to minimize noise.  They will include a thermal resistor that signals the fan to only turn on when a certain temperature is reached.  Give the system a bit of running time, and see if the fan kicks on.  Given that it starts initially, you've likely got thermal controls.  If it runs for a while (10 to 20 minutes on moderate use) without having the fans turn on then you should be concerned.

Additionally, check the product box to see if there are is advertised thermal regulation.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Sep 25, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> CPUs generally like having the third pin, so they can figure out what speed the fan is operating at.  If this information is not present, the system throws up a warning (whether there is a power draw for the fan or not).  You should really get a three pin fan, unless you think that the fan you're using is never going to fail.  In my experience, this assumption is usually rewarded with an overheating CPU.


The connector I have plugged in has three-pins



lilhasselhoffer said:


> As far as the PSU, it depends.  Some PSUs want to minimize noise.  They will include a thermal resistor that signals the fan to only turn on when a certain temperature is reached.  Give the system a bit of running time, and see if the fan kicks on.  Given that it starts initially, you've likely got thermal controls.  If it runs for a while (10 to 20 minutes on moderate use) without having the fans turn on then you should be concerned.
> 
> Additionally, check the product box to see if there are is advertised thermal regulation.


Alright, I'll take a look  It kicks on when I boot it (I'm only doing test boots for now), so I'm not sure if I'll come close to the temperature it would need. Also, on the box it says it's thermally controlled, so I'm assuming that means it will only spin-up when needed


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2012)

I never really checked my PSU. I bought a quality one to not worry about it. 

You got the CM Hyper 212 EVO right? It has a 4 pin plug. Should be plugged into the 4 pin header marked "CPU fan" on the motherboard 

Your Motherboard has two 4 pin fan plugs at the top right on the board. One should say CPU. Not that it matters you just may get the warning

BTW  Your board has 6 - 4 pin fan headers. 

From your MB specs
1 x CPU Fan connector(s) (4 -pin)
4 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (4 -pin)
1 x Optional Fan connector(s) (4 -pin)

You can plug a three into it just fine


----------



## Horrux (Sep 25, 2012)

Phusius said:


> yes.  and that cooler master hyper212+ is just fine.  put two fans on it.  one sucking air into the heatsink the other one blowing it out of the case.



I'm running one of those on a Phenom II X6 1100t and the temps are ridiculously low with just one fan... IMO if he doesn't plan on going for the extreme OC, one fan is going to be very effective.


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry I haven't posted lately! I have to say I am REALLY happy with the end result, and especially the fact that I built it myself (aside from the help here - which is VERY much appreciated!) A quick question though, what is a "good"/expected temperature for the graphics card? Mine is about 46 degrees Celsius (114.8 degrees Fahrenheit). Is that high or good? Also, that temperature is under little to no load (I have the Catalyst Center open while typing this). Also, is the activity measuring VRAM usage, or just data to/from the card? I've only seen it get to ~20% with Minecraft, and will try Orcs Must Die 2 and Dirt: Showdown a bit later.

I'm REALLY happy with the performance for gaming though (everything at stock speeds), besides in Minecraft.. Aside from that though, it's performing good enough for Dirt: Showdown and Orcs Must Die 2 to guess high settings - and both have run flawlessly on that setting! 

I would again like to thank everyone for their help and for answering my noobish questions. I can safely say thanks to all of you my first build was a major success! Can't wait for the next!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 7, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Most VRMs aren't powering a 6-core Intel beast.  ...but you're right, the 8+2 will work fine. I'm just saying that the extra phases make a difference. I have almost no Vdroop, voltages are rock solid and stable, voltages never jump around (except with entering different power states, which it should,) and if you check out Cadaveca's review on the deluxe, the VRM idle power has a good indication that it's one of the most efficient VRMs you can get your hands on at the time of the review.
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/P9X79_Deluxe/images/power_idle.gif



It really all depends on the quality of the VRMs though as well. sometimes motherboard manufactures will have less VRMs on lower board, and then have more on the higher end, but the higher end has lower quality power design so.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2012)

x_Stricken_x said:


> Sorry I haven't posted lately! I have to say I am REALLY happy with the end result, and especially the fact that I built it myself (aside from the help here - which is VERY much appreciated!) A quick question though, what is a "good"/expected temperature for the graphics card? Mine is about 46 degrees Celsius (114.8 degrees Fahrenheit). Is that high or good? Also, that temperature is under little to no load (I have the Catalyst Center open while typing this). Also, is the activity measuring VRAM usage, or just data to/from the card? I've only seen it get to ~20% with Minecraft, and will try Orcs Must Die 2 and Dirt: Showdown a bit later.
> 
> I'm REALLY happy with the performance for gaming though (everything at stock speeds), besides in Minecraft.. Aside from that though, it's performing good enough for Dirt: Showdown and Orcs Must Die 2 to guess high settings - and both have run flawlessly on that setting!
> 
> I would again like to thank everyone for their help and for answering my noobish questions. I can safely say thanks to all of you my first build was a major success! Can't wait for the next!



Glad to hear it. I love my SB-E rig even if I only have 4 cores. Works great nonetheless. 


MxPhenom 216 said:


> It really all depends on the quality of the VRMs though as well. sometimes motherboard manufactures will have less VRMs on lower board, and then have more on the higher end, but the higher end has lower quality power design so.


Very true, but the Pro and Deluxe use about the same VRM setup, the Deluxe just has twice as many power phases. The ROG boards have a different VRM setup for X79, that is for sure.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2012)

My brothers sapphire r 6770 idles at 34 C at 157/300 MHz for core and ram that is with the ambient room temp being 74 degress F. Id say your temps are good. Btw that machine will last several gens and upgrades other than swapping motherboard.



x_Stricken_x said:


> Sorry I haven't posted lately! I have to say I am REALLY happy with the end result, and especially the fact that I built it myself (aside from the help here - which is VERY much appreciated!) A quick question though, what is a "good"/expected temperature for the graphics card? Mine is about 46 degrees Celsius (114.8 degrees Fahrenheit). Is that high or good? Also, that temperature is under little to no load (I have the Catalyst Center open while typing this). Also, is the activity measuring VRAM usage, or just data to/from the card? I've only seen it get to ~20% with Minecraft, and will try Orcs Must Die 2 and Dirt: Showdown a bit later.
> 
> I'm REALLY happy with the performance for gaming though (everything at stock speeds), besides in Minecraft.. Aside from that though, it's performing good enough for Dirt: Showdown and Orcs Must Die 2 to guess high settings - and both have run flawlessly on that setting!
> 
> I would again like to thank everyone for their help and for answering my noobish questions. I can safely say thanks to all of you my first build was a major success! Can't wait for the next!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2012)

lets see some Pics of the new rig stricken


----------



## x_Stricken_x (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll post some later on today when I have more natural light  (it's 4:08AM as of posting this)


----------

